# New to PFF.



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

First off, how is everyone?



Secondly, I have a few ?'s about fishing from the Bob Sykes bridge.



I've lived here since I was born and have fished the Bob Sykes for several years.



But what I noticed is back in the day we would catch a good bit of edible fish.



Almost every time I go out now I seem to only catch huge catfish.



Maybe a croaker here and there but never the large sheephead and trout like I used to.



I saw a post not to long ago about someone gigging some and they were beautiful fish.



My questions are, to get to the point is:

-What tide? Usually I just go out at between 7:00PM - to - 10:00 and fish until the bites stop.

-What bait? I usually use dead shrimp on a typical Saltwater Rig.

-What size hook? Small, Medium, Large

-What type of hook? Circle, Treble, Kahle?

-Where on the bridge? The middle or so, the Gulf Breeze side or the Pensacola Beach Side?



I would really like to catch something to eat possibly.

Is there hope for me?



Thanks everyone.



P.S. I'm going fishing tonight. Interested?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

try live shrimp! just a suggestion i've never fished sykes


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You'll get plenty of helpful advice in a just a little while!


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *David Ridenour (2/11/2008)*Welcome aboard! You'll get plenty of helpful advice in a just a little while!




Thanks for the warm fishy welcome.



I've tried live shrimp before but usually the same luck.



I can catch a catfish I'll tell you which I've always been told are not that palatable due to bone/meat ratio.



It must have something to do with my rig type which is a simple Bottom Gulf Rig. :nonono

=My Tackle=

-Medium Rod <Ugly Stick>

-Small to Medium Size Hook

-Gulf Rig

-1 oz pyramid sinker

-Shrimp and/or Squid.



I was reading about the old "Bubble-N-Straw Rig" seems worth a try.



Oh and forgot to mention, most times I try Squid I catch those green and black toad looking fish.



There are a really strange fish and kinda like just pulling up a brick (No Fight Just Heavy).


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

FirstI would second the live shrimp tip. But I would change the type of rig I was using as well. I have had much more luck using what I would call a fish finder rig.It consist of a small egg sinker on your line above a swivel,then you would add a leader I usually have one about 18 inches long followed by your hook.It gives the shrimp the ability to move some just not too far.

Of course if you are catching a lot of cats then you may want to get off the bottom then I would suggest a "Cajun thunder" type rig, of course with that your leader length would determine the depth you fish.

The other thing I would suggest is to watch the tides you will have much more success on a moving tide wether it be moving in or out.Just as long as it's moving.

Good luck!


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok here goes my knowledge of the tides.



-The making of a High Tide is the same as an Incoming Tide.

-The making of a Low Tide is the same as an Outgoing Tide.



So today's tide tables show:



High Tide: 1:55 PM

Low Tide: 11:28 PM



So anywhere between say 4:00PM-9:30PM would be a moving outgoing tide? = GOOD TIME TO FISH?

And tide movement would be at its slightest between the hours of 1:55-4:00PM and 9:30-11:30PM? NOT GOOD TO FISH?



Is that somewhat correct assuming that the water is moving more at these times?



Incoming would be better than Outgoing I would assume?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome CW :toast

I would offer advice, but as everybody on here knows, I cant catch a fish on a rod and reel for nothin!

Plenty of other experienced guys though!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats about right CW. It differs. but, in my experiences outgoing tide is usually better.


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW!



I went out to the Sykes last night.



Boy-O-Boy did I forget to check the winds or what.



Didn't catch anything but got of few bites (Or was that the waves?).



Probably just those old crab. Get In My Belly!



What was really cool though were all of the Dolphin or Porpoises.



At least three out there splashing and jumping around.



Good Eating? Just kidding.



O-Well


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

May is a great time to catch big specks at night off the Bob Sykes. Try live baits such as pigfish, pinfish, menhaden


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Chris I fish Sykes pretty often, you may have enven seen me out there. Huge guy with a black hoody and a headlamp. Anyway if you aren't catching anything on one rig, try another. Sometimes if I can't get a bite fishing on the bottom, I'll throw out a high low rig. Basically the same rig you would use for pompano. One hook about a foot or two off the bottom and then another about a foot or 2 above that. You would be surprised at how many times this will produce some fish. This was the case with me this past weekend. I fished for two hours on the bottom and got nothing. Switched to a high low and caught trout.

See ya out there


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/12/2008)*Welcome CW :toast
> 
> I would offer advice, but as everybody on here knows, I cant catch a fish on a rod and reel for nothin!
> 
> Plenty of other experienced guys though!


atleast im not the only one! hahaha im dying to make a post on here about me actually catching something and not just congradulating the other folks who do. :toast


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *konz (2/12/2008)*Hey Chris I fish Sykes pretty often, you may have even seen me out there. Huge guy with a black hoody and a headlamp. Anyway if you aren't catching anything on one rig, try another. Sometimes if I can't get a bite fishing on the bottom, I'll throw out a high low rig. Basically the same rig you would use for pompano. One hook about a foot or two off the bottom and then another about a foot or 2 above that. You would be surprised at how many times this will produce some fish. This was the case with me this past weekend. I fished for two hours on the bottom and got nothing. Switched to a high low and caught trout.
> 
> 
> 
> See ya out there




Were you out there last night? Monday around 6:30? That's when I got there, just to have 10 people going the other way saying, "A couple pin-fish and Good Luck"



It was worth watching the dolphins though.



REPLY TO EVERYONE:

Thanks for the tips and welcomes!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the mad world of the PFF... hope to get to meet you some day...:usaflag


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah that wasn't me, I normally only fish on the weekends. I'll be out that way on saturday though


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *Sequoiha (2/13/2008)*Welcome to the mad world of the PFF... hope to get to meet you some day...:usaflag




I think I've met you before. Just maybe..:letsdrink



Hmmm. Are you Kenny, my step dad?



I'll see ya.


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *konz (2/13/2008)*Nah that wasn't me, I normally only fish on the weekends. I'll be out that way on saturday though




What time Saturday?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yup, that be me... good to have you as a forum member also... Ill introduce you on the main page... welcome..:usaflag


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

oh around 2ish.......gonna be there for the afternoon bight........if there is one anyway


----------



## CWBerube (Feb 9, 2008)

> *konz (2/14/2008)*oh around 2ish.......gonna be there for the afternoon bight........if there is one anyway




I'll PM you if I get a chance to get out there on Saturday. Check where you're setting up.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome helmet video - very nice.


----------

